# Railroad Pocketwatch



## Seismic one (Jun 21, 2008)

I have a Waltham 18s 1892 model pocketwatch "Canadian Railway Time Service" i purchased as not working and after a year i obtained a new staff which has been fitted and is keeping remarkable time, losing app. 3 seconds a day.

It was in a well worn hunting case but i have been informed that Railroad Watches were only in OF cases.

Could anyone point me in the direction of an OF case if possible rolled gold or gold filled with a lever set cutout at 2'O


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Should give indication inside the lids or covers in some manor


----------

